# Pb éjection intempestives des CD et DVD sur Powerbook G4 superdrive



## jol (28 Février 2004)

Un amis utilise un Powerbook G4  et il à pas mal d'emmerdes avec son superdrive.
Les CD ou DVD introduits sont souvent ejectés (jusqu'a + de 20 fois) avant de pouvoir les lire.
Il s'agit pourtant de CD et DVD neufs.
Il à renvoyé sa machine chez Apple qui n'a apparement pas résolu le problème.
Il est passé sous Panther récemment et le pb s'est un peu fait oublié mais il arrive encore souvent que les CD/DVD soient recrachés.

Est ce que ça peut venir de la mémoire (256 Ko) pour le moment ?


----------



## jol (28 Février 2004)

256 Mo désolé


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (29 Février 2004)

Je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la mémoire. A vrai dire, la mémoire n'est même pour rien dans le problème. Je pense plutôt que son SuperDrive est gravement malade, et qu'il rejette les supports anormalement. Il s'agirait donc plutôt d'un problème matériel avec le graveur directement.

Maintenant, je peux me tromper, mais je pense que ce diagnostic est assez réel.

Si quelqu'un d'autre a une idée du problème, qu'il n'hésite pas.


----------



## jol (29 Février 2004)

Mais il est déjà partit chez Apple pour ce pb signalé... Les techniciens de chez apple seraient des incapables ? pourquoi ne l'ont-ils pas remplacé la fois où il est parti en réparation ?


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Mars 2004)

J'ai eu le même problème avec un Combo : les CD ou DVD étaient rejetés une vingtaine de fois avant d'être acceptés. Lorsque le combo était chaud, c'est-à-dire lorsque j'avais lu ou gravé plusieurs CD, le combo se faisait beaucoup moins capricieux...
J'ai fini par changer mon Combo par un Superdrive qui ne pose plus de problème...


----------



## tete de pomme (12 Novembre 2005)

je viens d'avoir le meme probleme - mon superdrive uj 815 rejete absolument tout. c'est un powerbook 12" 867/384 10.3.9 jusqu'a present sans probleme. depuis hier il ne veux plus rien manger. j'ai fait des reset PRAM et NVRAM ainsi qu'un reboot plus update firmware.

qui aurait encore une idee ?

ca me nerve de changer encore un superdrive - sur mon g4 de bureau j'au deja du le faire - pourtant ce n'est pas le meme appareil du tout. superdrive = grosse maladie ???


----------



## brycie (7 Décembre 2005)

Je viens d'avoir le meme probleme avec le tout nouveau ibook g4 superdrive avec tiger apres une semaine il ejecte tout les cds et dvds. je l'ai renvoye et j'attends toujours une reponse d'Apple on verra bien si ils sont aussi incapables de regler le pb... superdrive c'est vraiment pas l'extase sur les portables ou alors j'ai pas de chance jol !!!


----------



## wilfried protozoaire (9 Décembre 2005)

Voir mon post : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=119822

Exactement le même problème sur un dernier AluBook, avec le Superdrive DL (UJ846).
J'ai tout essayé en software (zap PRAM, zap NVRAM, reset PMU, reinstall OSX clean) et rien n'y a fait.
L'AppleCare a demandé (après de nombreux appels téléphoniques) un remplacement, effectué il y a quelques jours, et depuis le problème a disparu.

Mais il peut réapparaître. Je m'explique : en consultant les forums de discussion Apple (en anglais), on voit que ce problème peut apparaître à n'importe quel moment sur de nombreux Superdrive. Ce serait vraisemblablement un pur problème hard, dans le sens pur du terme : le lecteur, très fin, serait très très légèrement "tordu", et aurait alors du mal à bien gérer la reconnaissance d'un disque inséré (d'ailleurs, il fait des "gros bruits" quand on insère un disque).
Ce n'est pas "prouvé", mais c'est ce qu'il semble : l'un des utilisateurs a "remis à plat" (opération non recommandée) son lecteur après démontage complet, et ensuite il fonctionnait correctement. De mon côté, lorsque j'appuyais avec mon index sous le lecteur (AluB posé sur le bureau, je soulève l'avant, je glisse l'index, et je soulève avec la machine au niveau du lecteur), les disques passaient bien.

Bref, si c'est bien "physique", et bien certaines manip de la machine pourraient très légèrement tordre le SD (je ne sais pas si vous en avez vus démontés, mais c'est très très fin et fragile), ce qui entraînerait le problème.
Je ne sais pas quelles manipulations donneraient ces problèmes (soulever le portable par un bout ?) mais il y a des chances que même avec un SD remplacé, le problème se reproduise une nouvelle fois si l'on refait ces manip. D'ailleurs, toujours sur les discussions US, certains ont retrouvé le problème quelques semaines après le changement du SD en "Genius Bar".

Voilà tout ce que je peux dire de mon expérience, et comme chacun utilise différemment son portable, il est difficile (tant qu'Apple ne communique officiellement sur le sujet) de savoir précisément quel est le problème.

Perso :
- je fais maintenant très attention à la manière dont je "tiens" l'AluB quand je le déplace (surtout, je ne le prends pas du côté du lecteur SD)
- si le problème se reproduit, et comme une intervention SAV mobilise la machine trop longtemps, je passerai à un SD externe, même si ça m'agace


----------



## brycie (14 Décembre 2005)

Merci wilfried pour tes explications 

cela nous eclaire sur qulques precautions a prendre avec le superdrive.
En tout cas j'ai recu mon nouveau superdrive et meme si il est un peu bruyant ca a l'air de marcher, le vendeur apple m'a simplement dit que le le lecteur etait "hs" et que ca venait pas de moi, je le remercie d'ailleurs pour ces explications d'une grande pertinence, 

En attendant, j'utilise mon lecteur externe dvd lacie pour eviter d'avoir d'autres surprises desagreables, le comble tout de meme pour un portable mais bon les superdrives sont fabriques en Chine par une filiale de Panasonic alors...

Je me demandais si le fait d'inserer les dvds et cds et les cds pas exactement a l'horizontale pouvait avoir des consequences sur un mange disque (1,3 cm entre le lecteur et la surface du support c'est peu sur le ibook) Qu'en pensez vous? 

Merci


----------



## PasUnRon (5 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, en cherchant sur le Web j'arrive sur ce forum. Un vendeur bricoleur d'une FNAC m'a donné, à priori, la solution: une galette CD/DVD entre dans le SD puis est retenue par une petite butée pour être maintenue lors de la lecture. Cette butée est fragile et parfois capricieuse, en inclinant le SD on peut mécaniquement la repositionner temporairement. Le lecteur SD agé de 5 ans 1/2 de mon vaillant Powerbook G4 1GHz de septembre 2002 éjecte tout depuis 3 semaines. APPLE préfère remplacer le SD sans informer de ce soucis qui peut être définitivement corriger avec des mains agiles (redresser la butée après ouverture de la bête)


----------



## BS0D (19 Février 2009)

sur mon MBP de juin dernier, rien n'y fait. cette saloperie me rejette systématiquement tout dvd ou cd inséré, en gros il sert plus du tout à rien. 
ca marchait nickel au début, et depuis 3 semaines, il veut rien savoir. 

il me pète tellement les c*** que je pense le passer par la fenetre dans les jours à venir si le problème se règle pas rapidement. le problème c'est que j'en ai vaiment besoin toute l'année pour mon mémoire et pour du travail vidéo, et que je peux rien faire, donc ça me fout dans la merde et je pèse mes mots. 

Ca vaut bien le coup de raquer 2200 pour ça, pour qu'apple nous mette des lecteurs au rabais qu'on trouve meme plus chez les chintoks à paris ... quelle honte.


----------



## macatos (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

pour faire avancer le schmilblick, j'ai eu le même souci, pas un cd, dvd accepté.

Ce qui a fonctionné pour moi c'est l'insertion du support en mettant l'ibook en position vertical.

Si cela peut aidé



ps: ibook G4 1,42 superdrive. Pas tout jeune mais encore vaillant en attendant Santa...


----------

